# Whats the best place to buy a crate VQ35DE



## omgwtflolbbq (Nov 23, 2003)

I want to swap it into an s14 and I'm pretty sure it will fit since people have swapped inline 6's into s14's. I'd like to know the best place service, price, and delivery wise to get the 350z engine.


----------



## Reaper (Apr 8, 2004)

The best place to buy a VQ is at your closes Nissan dealer ship. You can get it for about $5000-$10,000. The engine will be brand new and you should get a warranty with it. If U are looking for the best VQ than get the G35 Engine cause it has a close transmission which means it can accelerate quicker and that will come in handy on the drag strip. The engine has a lot more potential than people think, probably cause it's in a luxurious sports coupe. I have 892 HP to the rear wheels in my G35 and I'm about to take it to the drag this Saturday to see what my 1/4 mile time is. When you get the engine go to www.japanparts.com and see what your choices in performance parts is.


----------



## lawabidn (Mar 28, 2004)

I believe the price from the dealership is $6400 if I remember right. I do have a one avail for $400 if you are interested in saving alot of money. Here is the Add in classifieds

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=55088

-Corey
[email protected]


----------



## toddk (May 6, 2004)

Hey, I was thinking of swapping on in a S13. If you pick a VQ up would you mind taking some measurements??



omgwtflolbbq said:


> I want to swap it into an s14 and I'm pretty sure it will fit since people have swapped inline 6's into s14's. I'd like to know the best place service, price, and delivery wise to get the 350z engine.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 27, 2003)

I can get it for you for 25% off list from our dealership...

http://www.performancenissanparts.com


----------



## bull3001 (Apr 22, 2004)

Reaper said:


> The best place to buy a VQ is at your closes Nissan dealer ship. You can get it for about $5000-$10,000. The engine will be brand new and you should get a warranty with it. If U are looking for the best VQ than get the G35 Engine cause it has a close transmission which means it can accelerate quicker and that will come in handy on the drag strip. The engine has a lot more potential than people think, probably cause it's in a luxurious sports coupe. I have 892 HP to the rear wheels in my G35 and I'm about to take it to the drag this Saturday to see what my 1/4 mile time is. When you get the engine go to www.japanparts.com and see what your choices in performance parts is.


wow that some POWER 2 the G35, keep it upz


----------

